# A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/a-new-100-400-coming-announcements/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/a-new-100-400-coming-announcements/"></a></div>
<p><strong>More announcements coming

</strong>I’ve been told to expect two more announcements before Photokina begins in September. It’ll be a nice mix of DSLRs and lenses, as well as the usual PowerShot upgrades.</p>
<p><strong>Bodies</strong>

We expect 3 more DSLR announcements before the end of 2012, however only two of the three may come before Photokina. One of the cameras will be the full frame camera we’ve talked about before.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses

</strong>We still think a bunch of new lenses are coming down the pipeline from Canon. How many? By our count we hear at least 6 new lenses for the EF & EF-M mount before the end of  2012. Right now, we’re not sure how many before Photokina.</p>
<p>We were recently told that a new EF 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS was coming sooner than we originally thought.</p>
<p>All of this would leave us with a record year at Canon, with 6 new DSLRs and 13 new lenses.</p>
<p><strong>EOS M

</strong>We do not expect any other EOS M bodies before the end of 2012. I do expect a lens announcement or two to rekindle the hype around the system when it hits the streets in October.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements*

A new 100-400 would be appriciated, but I still think the 200-400 will start shipping before the announcement!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements*

I'll be interested (as will a lot of you!) in a new 100-400, as I've been waiting a few years for it. That will round out my collection (8-15, 16-35, 24-105, 70-200, 100-400). 

I hope they don't put much plastic in it and raise the price too much (unlikely). Looking for


new IS
updated optics
Get rid of push pull?
new expensive price, gah


----------



## rpt (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements*



FunPhotons said:


> I'll be interested (as will a lot of you!) in a new 100-400, as I've been waiting a few years for it. That will round out my collection (8-15, 16-35, 24-105, 70-200, 100-400).
> 
> I hope they don't put much plastic in it and raise the price too much (unlikely). Looking for
> 
> ...


You are spot on for the last item on your list!


----------



## samkatz (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

great news if true. sold my not quite sharp enough 100-400L a few years ago, getting by w/a 70-300 IS.....can't wait to see this one, even if it means running up some debt to get into the lens arsenal....


----------



## vlim (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

Great news !



> By our count we hear at least 6 new lenses for the EF & EF-M mount before the end of 2012



I hope for a new 300 f/4 or 400f/5.6 but i doubt if the 100-400 f/4-5.6 is as good and sharp as the 70-300 f/4-5.6 !


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I have been waiting for a long time for a 100-400 II ... f/4.0-5.6, with 4EV IS, regular zoom rather than push pull, and further improved image quality on the long end ... say, same as 70-300L @300mm ... at 400mm and a pricetag of not 2k €/USD.


----------



## rambarra (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

current model is scarcely available worldwide and price has been steadily picking up over the last two months
I bet my 2 cents that an announcment is not very far. With IS it will be above 2k


----------



## Mendolera (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

Im guessing $2999 street


----------



## zim (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

WOW!!!
Have to admit, now I'm excited ;D fantastic stuff


----------



## preppyak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



vlim said:


> I hope for a new 300 f/4 or 400f/5.6 but i doubt if the 100-400 f/4-5.6 is as good and sharp as the 70-300 f/4-5.6 !


Yeah, I think the new 100-400 is going to be the replacement for both the old 100-400 and the 400 f/5.6, as CR mentioned as much a while back.

Either way, updates to the non-f/2.8 300mm and 400mm lenses would probably put them more in the $2000-2500 retail space, which kind of kills their market anyway. Seems like the just over $1000 L lens marketplace is gonna be disappearing over the next few years


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



Canon Rumors said:


> ...We still think a bunch of new lenses are coming down the pipeline from Canon. How many? By our count we hear at least *6 new lenses for the EF & EF-M mount before the end of 2012*...



Care to name the 6 lenses you've heard mentioned? Does this include the 200-400mm f/4 that was previously mentioned as 'in devolopment' and is currently in use in very limited quantities at the top sporting events. I'm guessing the 100-400mm replacement is also included in that number, what are the other 4?


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



KyleSTL said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/a-new-100-400-coming-announcements/\"></glusone></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/a-new-100-400-coming-announcements/\"></a></div>
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



Canon Rumors said:


> All of this would leave us with a record year at Canon, with 6 new DSLRs and 13 new lenses.



Sounds like new math to me. Seems like we're counting lenses when they're announced as 'being in development', counting them when they're officially announced, counting them when they're supposed to be released but are delayed, and also counting them when they actually hit the streets. For some recent lenses, that means counting them in three successive years!


----------



## mathino (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



> i'm guessing the 24-70 II , the 24 f/2.8, the 28 f/2.8 and the 500 and 600 mm?



Dont forget EF 40 f/2.8 STM - its EF lens too


----------



## Bombsight (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I'd rather have & wait on one of these: 




Screen shot 2012-07-25 at 8.45.59 AM by Bombsight Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SwampYankee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I have an ageing EOS 50D and $2,000 burning a hole in my pocket. Waiting on you Canon? What can you do for me?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



Bombsight said:


> I'd rather have & wait on one of these:



+1 but my wallet is just not big enough, it will be the new or old 100-400 for me!


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

3 more dSLRs?? 
hmm, an upgrade to the 7d; a new entry level FF; and what else?


----------



## dolina (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I rather see a 400/5.6 with IS than a 100-400. Why? Cause you'll be shooting at 400 almost all the time!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



dolina said:


> I rather see a 400/5.6 with IS than a 100-400. Why? Cause you'll be shooting at 400 almost all the time!



The recently released zooms (70-200, 24-70 based on MTF) are beating older primes in the same range. If the new 100-400 follows suit, there likely will not be a lot of IQ difference. So...I see big advantages in the zoom: 1) when you want to shoot shorter than 400mm (air shows, birds flying toward you) and 2) much shorter retracted length. For me, #2 is a huge advantage of the current 100-400mm over the 400/5.6 prime.


----------



## Ziggy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements*



adhocphotographer said:


> A new 100-400 would be appriciated, but I still think the 200-400 will start shipping before the announcement!



Hope your right about the 200-400, so want to get my hands on it!!!


----------



## distant.star (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



Mendolera said:


> Im guessing $2999 street



.
You clearly haven't internalized the new Canon pricing strategy.

This new lens will be over $3K USD, perhaps well over it. Resale value on the old model will remain steady, or increase.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

Three more DSLR announcements?

Too early for the 1200D, but then again - Canon takes so long to deliver, an announcement on Photokina might have the body delivered just when expected anyway, that is Q4 of 2013. Two other might be the 7Dm2 & new 70D.

A bunch of new lenses are coming down the pipeline from Canon? If a competitively priced 14-24mm f/2.8 is not one of those, my next U.S.$X,XXX (money in saving account till next year) would be a Nikon body + Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8.

My bet is a combination of EF-M lenses, and a combination of lenses that have at least 2 of 3 attributes: over-priced, under-speced, and late-to-deliver.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



distant.star said:


> This new lens will be over $3K USD, perhaps well over it. Resale value on the old model will remain steady, or increase.



That would be nice for current owners. From what I've seen, resale value of the 100-400mm is much lower than most other L-series lenses, I routinely see them on CL in the $1100 range. Popular lens, so more supply on the used side.


----------



## TTMartin (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



mathino said:


> > i'm guessing the 24-70 II , the 24 f/2.8, the 28 f/2.8 and the 500 and 600 mm?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget EF 40 f/2.8 STM - its EF lens too



And the EF-M 22mm and the EF-M 18-55mm those are lenses.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



dolina said:


> I rather see a 400/5.6 with IS than a 100-400. Why? Cause you'll be shooting at 400 almost all the time!



Good point, but if the 100-400 IS has IQ equal too, or better than the current 400 5.6, you might as well have the range!


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



Bombsight said:


> I'd rather have & wait on one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wild guess: Those lenses (the ones in the background also appear to be 200-400's) are in London waiting for CPS sports photographers to borrow or buy them.


----------



## hmmm (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I think the 100-400 will come in at $2200. Not higher than $2500, imho. Canon prices have been high lately but I think $3000 is a bit pessimistic. 

Nikon is due for a refresh of its corresponding model as well. Competition is good. Right now the D600 is looking good based on rumored specs. A 100-400 without the push-pull would help keep me in camp Canon -- but if the new Nikon equivalent is several hundred dollars cheaper... advantage Nikon. 

This is getting interesting...


----------



## cliffec (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I don't think I could justify getting a new 100-400L if it's priced higher than the still fairly new Sigma 120-300 2.8 with OS. I'm impressed with the quality of the images I've seen from this lens, and Canon has nothing to match it.


----------



## candyman (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



Bob Howland said:


> Bombsight said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have & wait on one of these:
> ...




Yes, best advertisement: Olympic Games. Canon has to make sure that this lens will be used at the event. I guess it is for rent for a fair price. Maybe they end up as a refurbished. Whoa!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sounds like new math to me.



4 × 5 = 12, 4 × 6 = 13, and 4 × 7 =14.

Bonus points if you know who said that.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



distant.star said:


> Mendolera said:
> 
> 
> > Im guessing $2999 street
> ...



I should buy a few of the old 100-400s now, and then resell in 2015 when the new 100-400 surfaces?


----------



## dolina (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > I rather see a 400/5.6 with IS than a 100-400. Why? Cause you'll be shooting at 400 almost all the time!
> ...



Assuming a prime and zoom of similar focal length and f-number are released the same year the prime will have the price, weight, IQ and technology advantage.

Not to mention today's 400/5.6 older than the 100-400 being replaced.

Canon prices are high for a number of reasons. Strong yen, high demand and year of release being some of them. Street prices on lenses happens between 6-9 months after release depending on how popular the lens is.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

Might be alone here, but curious to see what other EF-M lenses may be coming...


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I just heard an upgrade for the EOS 1DS Mark III is in the pipeline. Unless that's the D800 competitor people are talking about. It will be announced in September but not released until early next year. I could wait ;-)


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

I hope Canon realises that the top end of the 400mm market is already well catered for. If they choose to discontinue the 400/5.6 then a new 100-400 really needs to be similarly priced to the current model. Otherwise, they'll price themselves out of the market and will slowly start to lose their reputation as the "go to" brand for enthusiast sports and wildlife photographers. There is precendence for new "affordable" 400mm lenses. The Sony 70-400 comes to mind.


----------



## idimoe (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

Predictions for the three new DSLR bodies:

1) Canon T3 replacement (to counter the new D3200)
2) New Entry Level FF (to counter new D600)
3) New High MP FF (to counter D800)

I love competition.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



Hillsilly said:


> I hope Canon realises that the top end of the 400mm market is already well catered for. If they choose to discontinue the 400/5.6 then a new 100-400 really needs to be similarly priced to the current model. Otherwise, they'll price themselves out of the market and will slowly start to lose their reputation as the "go to" brand for enthusiast sports and wildlife photographers. There is precendence for new "affordable" 400mm lenses. The Sony 70-400 comes to mind.



That were my thoughts in the beginning of the the year and I decided to buy a 5.6/400 lens due to its great IQ, fast AF, sturdy design and ... built in lens hood. I found ONE online camera seller who offered that lens regularly and paid 1240 EURO. Now it costs 1600 EUR by the same camera seller!

Something might be going on ($ to Euro exchange rates explain 10 or 12% but not 35% price increase) and if the 100-400 is replaced by a 3000$ Mark II successor the 5.6/400 will sell for a lot more money because it is the cheaper option. Until it will be replaced by an IS version for 2500 $.

Some of you have discussed about 100-400 vs. 400 and used the argument that you use a 100-400 most of the time at 400mm - I think that's correct. But for me just a 400mm lens might be a walk around lens. Her in germany the landscape is cluttered with disturbing artifacts like power lines, storage depots, drive ways, etc. - a 400mm helps to cut out photographically interesting compositions. But several times I have missed the flexibility to change the focal length to 100mm if the landscape wasn't spoiled. (Just for those who are in the process of decision making.)
A last remark: That's the point where the EOS M system might come into play. The EOS M with EF adaptor and the EF-S 60mm is very light and compact ... and a good complementation to a 5.6/400 ...


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

My turn to guess for the 3 new cameras:

1. 6D
2. 70D
3. 1200D

Bunch of new lenses - nice to heat about them, especially a new 100-400 - but, Donnerwetter, where the heck is the 24-70II ? They probably sent it to outer-space for testing its resistance to vacuum.


----------



## mathino (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



idimoe said:


> Predictions for the three new DSLR bodies:
> 
> 1) Canon T3 replacement (to counter the new D3200)
> 2) New Entry Level FF (to counter new D600)
> ...



1100D has one more year to go (1000D was in the market for more than 2 and half year)

1.) agree on entry level FF - to compete with D600 and to take place of 5D Mk II
2.) my guess is 70D

...high MPx will follow later with 2013 availability.


----------



## tron (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



birtembuk said:


> where the heck is the 24-70II ? They probably sent it to outer-space for testing its resistance to vacuum.


 ;D


----------



## tron (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



tron said:


> birtembuk said:
> 
> 
> > where the heck is the 24-70II ? They probably sent it to outer-space for testing its resistance to vacuum.
> ...



Even better: They sent it to outer-space to keep company to 200-400 ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



tron said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > birtembuk said:
> ...



Meh. They could do all of here. They sent them to Neverland to test their resistance to ticking crocs and pixie dust. Canon is nothing if not thorough.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



hmmm said:


> I think the 100-400 will come in at $2200. Not higher than $2500, imho. Canon prices have been high lately but I think $3000 is a bit pessimistic.



It really depends on the iq - if it's just the latest IS version with "good" sharpness, they cannot land the price too far away from the current 70-300 (though it's in the different lens catergory "tele walk around"). But if the iq proves to be "stellar" $3000 would be realistic, too, if compared to the prices of 200-400 and the like.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*

Just a little wish: hope Canon puts the hybrid-IS on this new 100-400L. It's a pity that the new technology doesn't get much use...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A New 100-400 & Coming Announcements [CR2]*



ronderick said:


> Just a little wish: hope Canon puts the hybrid-IS on this new 100-400L. It's a pity that the new technology doesn't get much use...



I guess on tele lenses, the added shift compensation of the hybrid IS would be next to useless. And for this, you'd get more complicated = prone to failure tech - I like my 100L, but on the other hand I'm happy my 70-300L has just the "normal" IS because I don't hear frightening noises from it when in activating IS in awkward positions.


----------



## hmmm (Jul 29, 2012)

*3 dslrs -- including 70D with a new sensor!*

The 3 new dslrs for 2012:
1) 7d mk II entry level FF, of which we have heard much
2) A pre-announcement of a higher-MP FF in the fall, availability early 2013.
3) The 70D

We haven't heard much about the 70D. There was a report on NL that it would be 22 MP. Most folks seem to think it will be the same-O 18 mp.

Here's my speculative pitch for a new sensor with new technology and a departure in better performance making its debut on the 70D:
1) The current 18MP sensor was introduced with the 7D, then the top of the line aps-c dslr. The 70D will be the new top of the line APS-C dslr, so introduction of a new sensor here has precedent.
2) With the new FF drawing attention, the flagship APS-C dslr could use something more to differentiate it.
3) Introduction of a new sensor with the 70D would provide an upgrade path for the t5i next year. Percolating the new technology up to ff would provide an upgrade technology for a 5D mkIV and 7D mkIII later.
4) A sensor designed from the ground up with PDAF in mind could provide better video af performance.
5) Introduction of new technology with an XXD has precedent; consider gapless microlenses -- introduced with (I think) the 40D, but not on a FF until the 1D-X, if memory serves.
6) Competition with Nikon and Sony. Canon sensor design can not stay stagnant forever. A step forward has to come sooner or later -- the 70D seems like a good place to start.
7) The quietness of 70D rumors -- the very fact that we haven't seen anything solid on the 70D suggests a tight lid on information, which could mean a desire to keep a new sensor with improved technology under wraps...
and ... reason number 8 ...
... wishful thinking on my part. ;D


----------

